# Pet wolf pics...



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Had a request via pm to post more wolf pics- here you guys go...


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

they look great how long have you had them


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

sweet lookin animals! What are their temperament? Like dogs? Friendly ya know?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Are they wolves, or wolf/dog hybrids?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

kewl dogs bro, the 4th pic down lol


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

thats freakin' sweet man...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I had a friend who owned a wolf when I lived in the poconos. Unfortunately it was not the most tame animal and bit someone. The local magistrate ordered it to be terminated. Hopefully laws are different now. Wolves seem to get a bad rap.

Yours are beautiful by the way. The black with copper eyes are my favorite type of wolf.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't think they get a bad rap: they are what they are, wild animals if full blood wolf, and screwed up mixed up hybrids if dog/wolf mix. What do you expect?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

wow i never knew you could have wolves, but they look awsome.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Usually they are wolf/dog hybrids


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

omg thats so friking cool.

Do you have to have a lisence or something?

What do they eat?

Cats? XD


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Wolves, WOW! That is really cool. Are you feeding them dog food?

How did you get them?


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Cute Little fur balls!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

LFSuperfly144 said:


> Cute Little fur balls!


Little fur balls that bit









I still think they are cool as hell!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

these guys have been raised since they were pups... theyre now 6-7 years old... the blackie is 100% wolf and weighs around 140lbs, while the grey one is 80% wolf/ 20% malamute(sp?) and weighs around 160-170--- they have a huge pen around 180x80 and get let out once in awhile even making their way into the house on occasion... they very tame and friendly, just like a dog--- im not crazy about them but its def cool listening to them howl at night-


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Howl at night, that is pretty sweet.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

coldfire... they get fed meat scrap for the most part--- my dad is good friends with a meat processor so hes got the hookup... otherwise i would think these guys would cost a fortune to feed-


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I was about to say, without the meat hook up, I bet that would cost a small fortune to feed them. How much (lbs) do they eat per day?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow those guys are badass, never knew you kept wolves...I really like the black one...Sweet Man and thanx for the pics


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

they are not mine... but my dads--- the black one is scary as hell lookin with the piercing yellow eyes and the taller skinny frame/look... ill see if i can find a few more pics-


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow - awesome pics. I couldn't imagine having a wolf as a pet.

Would you happen to have any pics of the SMILF you could post?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL! bull- I had 5 new pics up and ready(all of which the "smilf" was in) and I got to busy at work and pops x'd out of my page not knowing what I was doing... so ill get them up again in a bit or tommorow morning for sure---


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> LOL! bull- I had 5 new pics up and ready(all of which the "smilf" was in) and I got to busy at work and pops x'd out of my page not knowing what I was doing... so ill get them up again in a bit or tommorow morning for sure---


I'll be here at my computer waiting.







really...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

First... great looking wolves.. (lucky! i wish I could have one of my own)

Second.. sorry if I sound like a noob... but the first pic... is he obese? Or is that normal size?

and yes.. I am curious about their temperament! Do they ever attack other animals and think its food?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Them are some awesome looking little puppies lol J/K them are awesome looking


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> First... great looking wolves.. (lucky! i wish I could have one of my own)
> 
> Second.. sorry if I sound like a noob... but the first pic... is he obese? Or is that normal size?
> 
> and yes.. I am curious about their temperament! Do they ever attack other animals and think its food?


Awsome awsome awsome























Ya that is one fat wolf


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

the black one is a beaut, f*cking hostile, but still a beaut


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the grey one is big, and has lots of fur. i wouldnt say it was obese. it all depends what season the pics were taken during. in winter their fur makes them look even bigger.

great animals there KoK!! can you actually play with them? or do they do their own thing?

when i was a kid i always wanted a wolf (hybrid tho







) after i met my mom's friend's one. nowadays i know i couldnt handle it though. im too scared of someone acting like an idiot around it or looking it in the eyes for a laugh and getting a face full of wolf teeth.

beautiful animals though. absolutely beautiful


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

They are beautiful! Very cool looking.

Just curious: What makes you say you aren't so crazy about them when you stated that they are nice and friendly just like any other dog?

Thanks for sharing those pictures!








~Taylor~


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Ummmm,
Weren't there trophy wife pictures too the last time you posted these?


----------



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

thats friggin sweet, I used to have a wolf/dog hybrid about 8 or 9 years ago, but she was only 1/2 wolf. friendliest dog I've ever had tho.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice wolfs man, sweet pics, i wish i could come and play with them i love dogs and such (yes i know they are different from dogs)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> They are beautiful! Very cool looking.
> 
> Just curious: *What makes you say you aren't so crazy about them when you stated that they are nice and friendly just like any other dog?*
> Thanks for sharing those pictures!
> ...


because i watch my 120lb step mom interact with them like they are pommeranians.... the grey one is large but def not obese... lots of fir on that one- more pics coming shortly-


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

My neighbor had one that looks exactly like the gray one I used to hate walking by his house.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

wearing your red riding hood?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

... with the smilf...















my fav of the ******...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

DAMN she _is_ a smilf. tell your dad i said good work


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

SMILF


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

WOW! Thanks for sharing! I love the SMILF and the blackie, and the SMILF and the grey, and the SMILF and the woods, and the SMILF and the SMILF! vavavaoooooom!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

if you guys really want i can just post pics of the smilf? lol-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lucky dog...haha. jesus she's a hottie.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

smells like beastiality...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^huh? shows your train of thought...? sicko...?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

OMG..taking it too seriously man...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> if you guys really want i can just post pics of the smilf? lol-










GO FOR IT!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i like how she seems to enjoy wearing leather :rasp:

seriously though...no burglar could be stupid enough to go on your property with 2 f*ckin wolves patrolling!!

are they protective of the property? or do they mind their own business?


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

send me a pair of her panties


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

Steelrain said:


> send me a pair of her panties


I've always wondered what people found fascinating about that. Do you try them on and walk around or something? I don't get it


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i would put my money on him sniffing them

big...deep...inhales...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> if you guys really want i can just post pics of the smilf? lol-











lol


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Does he have a special license to own a wolf?

I am hoping to get a house with a huge peice of land and maybe raise some wolves on. That would be sweet.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Do they loose thier coats in the spring time?

Or are they all big and fluffy all year round?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

has anyone ever watched that bio of the wolf man? he was a russain dude,, he used to get in the pin with them and bite them and stuff to show that he was the alfa male(so he never get attacked) talk about takin a risk biteing a wolf a wild pure breed wolf just so it dont grow up and kill you.. now that takes ball


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Puff said:


> Do they loose thier coats in the spring time?
> 
> Or are they all big and fluffy all year round?


they seem to be pretty fluffy year round... just fluffier in the winter time-


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Where in WI do you live?> im in Menominee, MI its right on the border bout a hour north of Green Bay.... Very cool pics of the wolves, that would be awsome to have. And no offence but your mom is deffinetly FINE... MILF


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i live near the wi dells... about 2 1/2 hrs from GB--- shes a step- def not my real mommy


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

dam nice dogs u got there


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

I thoguht wolves needs to stay in a pack? I guess the smilf is part of the pack?


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Thats sweet


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Wingman said:


> I guess the smilf is part of the pack?


Lucky wolves get to have their way with her.


----------

